# Black BMW X5 - Tastefully Modified



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

Black BMW X5

Process:
Wash
Clay
OHC 1600 RPM
OP 1300 RPM

This is probably the most tastefully modified X5 I have seen. I absolutely love this vehicle and the owner takes excellent care of every aspect!

Pictures:

Interior:










Exterior:


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

that looks great!


----------

